# Dog Show Classification



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok so K.O. is almost 9 mths old n 80 lbs.... hes very lean but he is very tall.... im curious when it comes 2 dog shows what classification he would b under.... Since he is taller hes alot leaner looking than the shortie bulls... hes got good muscle tone... I say shortie dogs look like a full back n i joke that K.O.s more of a wide reciever or running back... (for any of u football freaks) lol! so would he b considered a bully??? large??? xl??? idk....


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

What is he registered as?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

any papers that came with that dog?


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

he is an apbt thats what he is registered as


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm sorry. Is he ADBA or UKC, because neither one of those Clubs have "the Bully breed"

And the ABKC if you're looking at Bullies breaks it down in 3 classes, the height of the dog is what matters. Classic would be 17-20 and XL 20-24"...weight doesn't matter as long as it's not obese.

American Bully Kennel Club - 2008

Additionally Bullies typically come from a bloodline like RE or Gotti or Gaff, do you know his heritage/ped?


----------

